# Ridgid K-750?



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

So one of my trucks needs a set of cable machines. Right now I run a couple Spartan 300s with the ability to put a 100 drum on them (saves space in trucks). The worst we run into is roots in 6" clay, but we always sell a hydrojetting for jobs like that.

I saw that you can run 100' of 3/4 cable in the K-750, right now I run 100' of .55 Magnum in my 300. Seems like I would be getting a stronger mainline machine for a lot less in price.

Just wondering if anyone has experience with the k-750? Pros, cons?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I rented a k-750 to clear a 6" line for my brother in law. You know I don't rod much, but I found it easy to use, and I was able to clear out a decent chunk of roots. It's heavy as hell tho.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Blackhawk said:


> So one of my trucks needs a set of cable machines. Right now I run a couple Spartan 300s with the ability to put a 100 drum on them (saves space in trucks). The worst we run into is roots in 6" clay, but we always sell a hydrojetting for jobs like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd stick with the 300 based upon what you described.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I owned one-DONT! There's no arm for the inner drum. It's a cable kinker. I bought it off a state inspector for 400$. Was not worth it. The eel d5 is a ship ton lighter than a 1065 or a K-7500. But imo-the 7500 breaks down allowing you to carry the drum and cable-then come back for the frame. The spartan 2001 does too, but the inner arm is a piece of ship. It's shorter and tighter than the 1065 and can be challenging to put 3/4 inner core back in. If your gonna run 11/16 cable use whatever.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

Drain Pro said:


> I'd stick with the 300 based upon what you described.


The 300 is a great machine, but in heavy roots it really is pushing its limits. I am looking for a machine to be a work horse when we cannot use our jetter (or the customer is not willing to pay for it).


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Blackhawk said:


> The 300 is a great machine, but in heavy roots it really is pushing its limits. I am looking for a machine to be a work horse when we cannot use our jetter (or the customer is not willing to pay for it).


You want a drum machine and not a sectional?


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> You want a drum machine and not a sectional?


I might be open to a sectional... can a K60 run smaller cable for 1-1/2" and 2" lines? Can it go into 6" pipes.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I was just researching that, looks like the 50 is a little more ballsy than the 60, but the rigid site says neither it's good up to 6"


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Blackhawk said:


> I might be open to a sectional... can a K60 run smaller cable for 1-1/2" and 2" lines? Can it go into 6" pipes.


K Sissy is for 4". You gonn get it stuck or break a cable off. EEL D5 is a real winner and it's what I would pick if I didn't love my K1500A. The D5 retails for about 2300$. Comes with 100' cable and an autofeed. And it's light enough to go up and down stairs with 1 Man.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Blackhawk said:


> The 300 is a great machine, but in heavy roots it really is pushing its limits. I am looking for a machine to be a work horse when we cannot use our jetter (or the customer is not willing to pay for it).



But I thought you said that you jet those types of lines?


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

Drain Pro said:


> But I thought you said that you jet those types of lines?


We try to... most of the time we do. But cannot hydrojet in winter here (or im not willing to risk my jetter).

Would be nice to have a "small beast drum machine."


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

My Duracable DM175 is a very well made beast. Plus it can run 3/4" or 5/8" in a smaller drum. I have it just about a year now and have nothing but good things to say about it.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

How would a K-6200 compare with my 300? Keep in mind im using .55 cable...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

The 300's frame is sturdier. I thought you wanted to rod the sewer, not poke a hole in it


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Blackhawk said:


> How would a K-6200 compare with my 300? Keep in mind im using .55 cable...



Very similar. About equal in power.
The 6200 has a better motor. I'm a fan of the poly drum as well.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

Okay so I want the smallest machine I can buy that can rip roots out of a 6" clay sewer.... and go...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

And I want tonight's winning lotto numbers 😄


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

The smallest capable drum machine you're going to find is the 300.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe consider a dreel set up. It'll eat roots all day long.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

Drain Pro said:


> The smallest capable drum machine you're going to find is the 300.


Would running 5/8" cable be better than .55 magnum then for heavy roots? Running .55 cable really cannot get through any tough roots at all.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't have any experience with the magnum cable but I've cleared many, many root stoppages in a 6" line with a 5/8" inner core cable. Spartan still makes the best cables, IMO.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Blackhawk said:


> Okay so I want the smallest machine I can buy that can rip roots out of a 6" clay sewer.... and go...


Easy.....Dewalt DW124.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

My new 750 has worked well for the short time I've had it. I haven't ran into big roots yet, but if the machine can't get em, we're diggin


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> My new 750 has worked well for the short time I've had it. I haven't ran into big roots yet, but if the machine can't get em, we're diggin



If your underpowered machine can't get it open you dig ?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

It's got plenty of power, and yeah I'll dig it and replace with nice new pipe


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I'd vote for the dreel setup. I can get better RPM's with the superhawg or the Dewalt 124. I'll have my new cutter head available by the end of the year and it should be a root eating machine.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The K750 is not a machine for beginners. It doesn't have an inner drum and the Auto Feed needs to be maintained on a regular basis. If you do not maintain the auto feed it will be a pain in the ass to take apart and rebuild. Also grease the distribution arm at least once a week. When that arm stops moving freely it will cause some headaches with the cable loading in the drum.

Stick with the recommended cable Ridgid makes for the machine or you can go heaver with the Eel 3/4 aircraft wire innercore cable. 

Here is a list of the Pros:


lighter than Spartan, Eel, DuraJunk er Duracable and many other full size machines made to spin 3/4" cable 
small narrow foot print, which is great for getting into those basements with the narrow ass stairs. (Riverside for me is where I see this a lot) 
Very powerful, I will put this machine up against any other out there when it comes to opening a blockage.
 
No for some of the Cons:


Light weight, which can be a problem when pulling back against a heavy blockage the machine will want to pull forward. They do have tire kick outs to stabilize the machine and they do help a lot. 
If you do not keep the distribution arm lubed up the cable will wind up in the drum unevenly and the machine will dance around. (grease it weekly) 
Keep the auto feed lubed cause it is a pain in the ass to take apart. The auto feed can be finiky at times too, you just need to learn its sweet spot. 
DO NOT RUN IT IN REVERSE unless you absolutely have too. Reverse is the quickest way to say goodbye to your cable while feeding it into the sewer. I have rolled up the cable with out to much issue on reverse
 They key to this machine is understand it is no Spartan, and it will hurt you if you do anything stupid. And unlike a Spartan that lots of folks do not oil or grease the key parts and it keeps running just fine, this machine if not properly lubed will also cause issues.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Now as to sectional machines. The K50 only spins 5/8 loose wound cable, it can only deal with soft blockages in 3" and 4" pipes. Works great in 2" and smaller. 

The K60 spins the 5/8 and 7/8 cable. The 7/8 cable works great in 3" and 4" lines with heavy roots, but be careful when you get into the 6" line, the 7/8 cable is limber enough to turn around on itself in the 6" pipes. And as you know we have more 6" pipe here in Northern Illinois than most other areas. 

Rothenberger says their 7/8" cable can handle 6" lines with out issue. Their cable is a bit more stiffer than the Ridgid cable, and their machine does have a bit more power.

In my honest opinion I would not get nothing smaller than 1 1/4 cable for doing 6" sewers up here. Which brings in the K1500, takes up space unless you get the upright frame. If you can get your hands on a Rothenberger R750 it has more power than the large K1500 but takes a lot less space.

The drill with the eel cable setup works well for many. My fear is if someone gets wrapped up from being over zealous or from getting distracted, how is your insurance going to respond from operating equipment in a way that was never intended by the manufacture of the drill or the sewer cable.

Ok that is my two cents, take from it what you will. Good luck


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Good info sewerratz, thank you


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey Ron... I see you have dura junk er Duracable featured prominently on your website again. Why would you want to associate your company with such crappy equipment?

By the way, did you notice all those "made in China" stickers on all those new spartan motors at the WWETT show?


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

So then I guess I am just going to step up to a larger drum machine. Spartan 2001 vs Ridgid k-7500?

Or maybe I will buy some 5/8 cable for my 300 and see if that improves over the .55 magnum.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

That Rothenberger 750 looks solid


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Is the Rothenberger 750 still available? I thought they quit selling them in the US?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/221713049978?nav=SEARCH


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I never been a fan of the K-7500, Ridgid could of improved the 750 by making it a little wider for stability, and adding an inner drum, but the scrapped the whole idea and over engendered a machine. I used it a few times and each time it felt like it was lacking in power, the redesigned feed worked when it wanted to. 

The 2001 is a unique machine, it breaks down easily to swap drums to quickly add cable. Or get it into tight locations. The new PM motors have a brake built in so when you take your foot off the foot switch the drum will come to a halt and not overrun. The brake is neat, just if you are not used to it, there will be a slight learning curve.


Drain Pro said:


> Hey Ron... I see you have dura junk er Duracable featured prominently on your website again. Why would you want to associate your company with such crappy equipment?
> 
> By the way, did you notice all those "made in China" stickers on all those new spartan motors at the WWETT show?


 Fixed the webpage, thanks for pointing it out.. The host did upgrades and had a crash so the rolled back any updates I made to the site. THat whole site is getting a new look soon. Also as I pointed out at the time I built the site, durajunk was the only picture that had a whole line up that was easily resized to fit where I wanted it.

As for the Rothenberger R750 they did stop importing them, but I noticed the last time I looked at Rothenberger USA website they had them listed again. Maybe they are bring them in again.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Blackhawk said:


> So then I guess I am just going to step up to a larger drum machine. Spartan 2001 vs Ridgid k-7500? Or maybe I will buy some 5/8 cable for my 300 and see if that improves over the .55 magnum.


I had a spartan 2001. Pain in the arse to get the cable back in. Eel is waaaaaay lighter. Why not just jump up to .66?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Opened a clogged residential sewer yesterday with my k750. They had a clean out on the side of the house, spent about 25 min with the machine and the line was flowing again. Then used the 65 to see why there was a clog to start with. I only saw a 6' slight belly or dead level slice of 4"sch40pvcdwv


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't mind drain work as much anymore, the best part is I didn't hafta go to supply house and spend that chedder


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

SewerRatz said:


> The K750 is not a machine for beginners. It doesn't have an inner drum and the Auto Feed needs to be maintained on a regular basis. If you do not maintain the auto feed it will be a pain in the ass to take apart and rebuild. Also grease the distribution arm at least once a week. When that arm stops moving freely it will cause some headaches with the cable loading in the drum.
> 
> Stick with the recommended cable Ridgid makes for the machine or you can go heaver with the Eel 3/4 aircraft wire innercore cable.
> 
> ...


You know the K750 very well! There's nothing I can disagree with you on. It is a high maintenance machine, but well maintained it'll do the job well, abuse it or disrespect it and you'll regret it. One super cold winter, first thing in the morning I did something stupid and found my left thumb with a 5/8" cable wrapped around it while the machine continued to pull the cable back, pinning my had against the clutch. Massive failures in the barrel and a big pretzel outside the machine. Only took about five seconds, but felt like a half hour. Had to use the bolt cutters to get the brand new cable out in small chunks.

If you do go with a K750 keep a few extra sets of bearings for the clutch, and NEVER run a coupling through it.

I do wish it would come with a metal barrel though. The first one I used had a crack in the barrel, which, if not at the top when pulling it out of a home would leave a nice trail of sewage on the customer's floor.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> My new 750 has worked well for the short time I've had it. I haven't ran into big roots yet, but if the machine can't get em, we're diggin


See if you still feel that way after you've had it a long time.  I sure didn't. Couldn't have been happier to trade that in for a Spartan 300.


----------

